# freebsd-update "ef_read_entry failed" error



## bostik (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi all,
i have some problem with freebsd-update
i get this strange error and i'm not able to understand the cause


```
[root@mrburns /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10]# freebsd-update fetch  
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 8.0-RELEASE from update4.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

The following files will be updated as part of updating to 8.0-RELEASE-p3:
/boot/kernel/kernel
/boot/kernel/kernel.symbols
/boot/kernel/nfsclient.ko
/boot/kernel/nfsclient.ko.symbols
/usr/lib/libopie.a
/usr/lib/libopie.so.6
/usr/lib/libopie_p.a
/usr/lib32/libopie.a
/usr/lib32/libopie.so.6
/usr/lib32/libopie_p.a
/usr/sbin/jail
/usr/share/man/cat2/mount.2.gz
/usr/share/man/cat2/nmount.2.gz
/usr/share/man/cat2/unmount.2.gz
/usr/share/man/man2/mount.2.gz
/usr/share/man/man2/nmount.2.gz
/usr/share/man/man2/unmount.2.gz
/usr/src/contrib/opie/libopie/readrec.c
/usr/src/lib/libc/sys/mount.2
/usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh
/usr/src/sys/nfsclient/nfs_vfsops.c
/usr/src/usr.sbin/jail/jail.c
/var/db/mergemaster.mtree
[root@mrburns /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10]# freebsd-update install
Installing updates...ef_read_entry failed
ef_read_entry failed
ef_read_entry failed
ef_read_entry failed
 done.
[root@mrburns /usr/ports/lang/perl5.10]# freebsd-update rollback
Uninstalling updates...ef_read_entry failed
ef_read_entry failed
ef_read_entry failed
ef_read_entry failed
 done.
```


Any idea how to solve this ?
It seems it works because after rolling back if I fetch again it gives me the possibility to install again (The following files will be updated as part of updating to 8.0-RELEASE-p3)

Thanx in advance


----------



## jgh@ (Jul 1, 2010)

Never have seen this error, however you may want to try moving your /var/db/freebsd-update directory out of the way. Making a new /var/db/freebsd-update directory, and re-running the fetch/install process.


----------

